# Can botanicals make moldy soap?



## studioalamode (May 6, 2009)

I have tried two different recipes that called for dried peppermint leaves.  In each case, they seem to bleed as the soap cures.  One even changed the color of the soap from green to yellow/brown.  I am concerned that these are creating mold, vs. just bleeding their color.  The soaps still smell good and minty, but I am concerned something very bad is happening.

Any feedback on whether this is normal, or whether something is amiss would be appreciated.  One of the recipes called for citric acid - the other did not.  The one that did not seems to be reacting the worst.  

Help!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

This is just the oils from the mint leaves bleeding into the soap.  I get this effect with all my soaps that have dried herbs/botanicals.  

I haven't had any problems with mold.  Since the herbs are dried, I don't see how mold could live on them.  Test this for yourself.... put some herbs in a seal ziplock bag and see if mold grows on them.  If it doesn't grow in that environment, it is even less likely to grow in your soap.


----------



## Deda (May 6, 2009)

studioalamode said:
			
		

> I have tried two different recipes that called for dried peppermint leaves.  In each case, they seem to bleed as the soap cures.  One even changed the color of the soap from green to yellow/brown.  I am concerned that these are creating mold, vs. just bleeding their color.  The soaps still smell good and minty, but I am concerned something very bad is happening.
> 
> Any feedback on whether this is normal, or whether something is amiss would be appreciated.  One of the recipes called for citric acid - the other did not.  The one that did not seems to be reacting the worst.
> 
> Help!!  Thanks!!!



I just have to know, where did you find a soap recipe that called for Citric Acid.  I don't think I ever run across a soap recipe that calls for it.


----------



## studioalamode (May 6, 2009)

> I just have to know, where did you find a soap recipe that called for Citric Acid.  I don't think I ever run across a soap recipe that calls for it.



It was in a book about Melt & Pours, and almost anything with dried fruit called for it.  There was one with lemon slices actually in the soap, and it called for citric acid or fruit fresh to be mixed in.  Is this weird?


----------



## Deda (May 6, 2009)

studioalamode said:
			
		

> > I just have to know, where did you find a soap recipe that called for Citric Acid.  I don't think I ever run across a soap recipe that calls for it.
> 
> 
> 
> It was in a book about Melt & Pours, and almost anything with dried fruit called for it.  There was one with lemon slices actually in the soap, and it called for citric acid or fruit fresh to be mixed in.  Is this weird?



I really should learn to read better, I didn't notice this thread was in the MP forum.  I don't know a single thing about it, I totally defer to Tabitha when it comes to the MP.


----------



## studioalamode (May 6, 2009)

No problem... I'm new at this, so it still may be a strange thing to have in a recipe!


----------

